# How to set up Hauppauge PVR 150

## jordanwb

I have a PVR-150 (I think) and I haven't found any documentation on how to set it up for MythTV. Has anyone been able to set up a 150 successfully? I'm using the 2.6.28 kernel.

I may be getting this to replace the 150.

----------

## lxg

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Hauppauge_WinTV_PVR-500

 *Quote:*   

>  This guide should also be compatible with the PVR-150, although it only has one TV tuner.

 

HTH

----------

## jordanwb

```
dmesg | grep -i irq | grep -i disabl
```

 *Quote:*   

> [    0.151135] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.
> 
> [    0.151353] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.
> 
> 

 

Uh oh.

[Edit]

That article seems to be very out of date. In the section about the kernel I can't find half of the stuff it talks about.

I rebuild the kernel with I2C and Video for Linux support and in /dev I see "video" and "video0" which is not available on my laptop which make me suspect I got the kernel set up properly.

----------

## Section_8

I am using a PVR-150 with kernel 2.6.27-r7, but not mythtv.  This page:  http://ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Howto:Gentoo  looks like it has more recent kernel settings.   With recent kernels, you don't need to emerge ivtv, just ivtv-utils.

If you have problems emerging ivtv-utils, you may have encountered this problem:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-725096-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-ivtv.html.  The ebuild & patch from the bug referenced in that thread fixed this for me.

----------

## Hu

Once you have ivtv-utils installed, you can test your setup by using the utilities to tune to a particular channel, then cat /dev/video0 > /media/test.mpg.  This will stream data from the tuner to your hard disk until you kill cat or run out of space.  Let it run for 15-20 seconds, then hit ctrl+c to interrupt cat.  Open test.mpg in your favorite video player.  Check that the image and audio seem reasonable for the channel you selected.  If it seems right, then you can proceed to configuring Myth.

----------

## jordanwb

I'm trying to install ivtv-utils but I keep getting an error that's -personally - isn't telling me what exactly is wrong:

 *Quote:*   

>  [ebuild  N    ] media-tv/ivtv-utils-1.3.0  USE="-perl" 0 kB
> 
> Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB
> 
> Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 
> ...

 

----------

## Section_8

It's complaining about these kernel config settings:

 *Quote:*   

> * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...
> 
> * CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO: should not be set. But it is.
> 
> * CONFIG_VIDEO_IVTV: is not set when it should be. 

 

I can post my kernel settings (2.6.27) tonight. The bug I was referring to is a collision in a header file that is in the linux-headers package and the ivtv-utils package.

----------

